# Best and closest largemouth lake within couple hours of Houston



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I am not a big largemouth fisherman when it comes to lakes. I stick to stocked local ponds mostly but I have some family coming into town at the end of April and they want to hook a Texas Largemouth. What is the best and closest lake within a few hours from Houston for largemouth bass? Fayette County? Also does anyone have guide recommendations on these lakes?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lake Houston
Clear Creek (guy that got second place in the Sabine River Bassmasters ran Alllllllll the way from Sabine River to fish Clear Creek right there where it crosses under 45. He fished there for three days and took second in the Bassmasters. 2.5 hour boat ride one way.)
Sheldon Reservoir
Halls Bayou


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Toledo Bend and Sam Rayburn are both very good that time of year.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*fayette*

This time of year fayette county has warmer water than all the local lakes....fish arent as lethargic, my choice would be a power plant lake....fayette or gibbons creek...just my .02


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark Fransen , Fransen's guide service on Fayette county.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

At the end of April, many lakes will be getting close to post spawn. I'd go to Rayburn, Toledo Bend or venture to Austin to fish Lake Austin or Travis if I were targeting that timeframe. Mike Hastings can put you on some fish in and around Austin. http://www.gitbitguideservice.com/


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Huntsville state park I hear


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far! Seems like my original suspicion of Fayette County may be best and its probably the closest drive for us.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

tommy261 said:


> This time of year fayette county has warmer water than all the local lakes....fish arent as lethargic, my choice would be a power plant lake....fayette or gibbons creek...just my .02


 Yep X2


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

ChrisCook said:


> Thanks for the responses so far! Seems like my original suspicion of Fayette County may be best and its probably the closest drive for us.


Chris,
PM me if you're headed to Fayette. I guided that lake for many years. While it'll be crowded as Walmart on Black Friday most weekends, if you can sneak there in the middle of the week between now and the 1st of April, you can likely have fun all day catching and releasing 2-6lb bass.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I hear/tell Rayburn has 'em moving into a Spring pattern. That was before this cold front though.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

i booked a trip with Mark Fransen. Looking forward to it, thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

ChrisCook said:


> i booked a trip with Mark Fransen. Looking forward to it, thanks for all your suggestions!


Good deal , Mark is a great guide I have a friend that books with him every year.
I went with him a couple a times and we caught fish all day both times.


----------



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

Find a local pond. Lots of them in the woodlands


----------

